# TK Instruments 8 String Single Cut, shhh



## mphsc (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops, I did it again... no wait. Well I did it alright.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see Todd's sketch of this new body style, hopefully I can resist and not get one 
Is this gonna be headless?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## AwDeOh (Mar 8, 2013)

How are you going to make a 3D model of the surface of Mars into a guitar dude?


----------



## mphsc (Mar 8, 2013)

^ Todd's precision. 

Maybe this for the body,





Single Cut X Model / Headless 
Rear Cutway
8 String 26" - 28.6" fann
Burl Claro Walnut Top
100 yr aged Curly Spanish Cedar Body
EITHER Curly Spanish Cedar Neck or Indian Rosewood Neck
Goncalo Alves Finger Board

I'm torn on the neck choice because I'm not sure if both a cedar neck & body would be too bright. So I thought the Indian Rosewood would mellow out the body & look great as well. 

Input?


----------



## Imbrium998 (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you have an idea what his build time is like atm? I am considering a build but timing has a huge impact on if I can or not.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope. I'm guessing around a year, but I'm not sure how many builds he's taking on if any., give him a call.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 8, 2013)

mphsc said:


> I'm torn on the neck choice because I'm not sure if both a cedar neck & body would be too bright. So I thought the Indian Rosewood would mellow out the body & look great as well.
> 
> Input?



IMO I would use a maple neck to add brightness. Spanish cedar is actually not Spanish or cedar, its in the mahogany family. Brightness shouldnt be an issue at all if you go all Spanish cedar.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 8, 2013)

damn, you;re right. Guess I've been talking so much I got turned around. Maybe Pau Ferro or Maple then.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 9, 2013)

AND now a Flamed Maple neck and some possible custom wound pickups with matching neck binding bobbins.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 15, 2013)

Just bought this Indian Rosewood for the neck, back to the original plan.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 1, 2013)

So I need a little advice. I had originally wanted a hum / single pick-up config but now I'm thinking maybe hum / hum. I don't use the neck pick-up that ofter so I thought a good alternative was the hum / single config. 






The reason I'm torn:
I may be working with Aaron of Blackwater on some custom pick-ups but I'm just not sure of quality & pick-ups can be finicky but I would get wooden bobbins, that's a plus. Bare Knuckles are an option & they have proven themselves time & time again but I would have to go Hum / Hum if I did and of course no wooden bobbins. Has anyone any experience with Blackwater's handwound pick-ups?


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know anything about Aaron's pickups, but imo bkp quality is pretty crappy. I love the way they sound, all of my guitars have bkps, but every set I own came pre scuffed and or warped, and I bought them new. You will also be limited to how much angle they will have as you probably know.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 1, 2013)

yes the angle but damn I just wanna hear someone say BW's, "they are wonderful".


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2013)

That looks like one of the few TK designs that i find attractive for some reason. I still would've changed some of the curves on it if it were my order, but I am a nitpicky bastard anyway.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 5, 2013)

I wanted the top to run straight into the neck & not scoop out but I'm really leaning on Todd's expertise. So no worries here.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 30, 2013)

from the bottom up:top wood, fretboard wood, neck blank. The Spanish Cedar is missing from the shot & hopefully Todd can get a better shot of the woods later, but this guy ain't complaining.





top it all off with flamed maple binding on the neck & pick-up bobbins. I am excite.


----------



## ras1988 (May 1, 2013)

Nice, glad to see everything is coming together on this build. Is the fretboard pao ferro or goncalo alves? Out of curiosity where did you grab that IRW blank, it looks immaculate.


----------



## mphsc (May 1, 2013)

Aged Goncalo Alves from TK & the IRW came from Ebay as well as the top. TK did confirm that he was very pleased with both pieces yesterday and I can't recommend the guy I bought the top from enough.


----------



## forshagesan (May 1, 2013)

Lawdy!


----------



## mphsc (May 7, 2013)

from the neck: single coil in flamed maple, then walnut/flamed maple for the bobbins.


----------



## mphsc (May 25, 2013)

Another body wood shot. I can not say enough good things about TK, the communication, the compassion & desire to produce an instrument to my liking with his name on it. Not only will I have an impressive instrument in the end but a friend as well.


----------



## TK-Instruments (May 25, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Another body wood shot. I can not say enough good things about TK, the communication, the compassion & desire to produce an instrument to my liking with his name on it. Not only will I have an impressive instrument in the end but a friend as well.


Awwww, Thanks man!  
She's going to be a very beautiful guitar for sure...


----------



## Aghasura (May 25, 2013)

if you wanna know the quality of his pickups and have the means to reamp, he has direct input files on his site. We reamped the DI file and were blown away. Aaron makes some damn nice pickups. They're going on my custom order, which should be done jn the next couple months.


----------



## mphsc (May 25, 2013)

good to hear. Aaron is winding my pick-ups as well.


----------



## superash (May 26, 2013)

So much sexy wood, can't wait to see how this shapes up


----------



## ras1988 (May 27, 2013)

Glad to see you have things underway. Can't wait to see some of that walnut in play.


----------



## tommychains (May 27, 2013)

FAP FAP FAP


----------



## mphsc (May 27, 2013)

ras1988 said:


> Glad to see you have things underway. Can't wait to see some of that walnut in play.



Todd sent me two/four pieces to choose from once it was cut up & book matched. We're waiting on the templates then, BAM. Not as much sapwood as I was hoping but looking good regardless.


----------



## ras1988 (May 28, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Todd sent me two/four pieces to choose from once it was cut up & book matched. We're waiting on the templates then, BAM. Not as much sapwood as I was hoping but looking good regardless.



Yeah, wood sellers really do try to hype up their product a bit for that sale. The sample photos for my myrtlewood top, and redwood back were a bit enhanced. Any word from Aaron on those pickups? What kind of wind/sound are you going to get on them?


----------



## mphsc (May 31, 2013)

^ I'm dealing strictly with TK, he's talking to Aaron. Bobbin wood is there so I need to start thinking about the winding. I want clarity above all, nothing thin. I'm thinking about asking for a push/pull to split the hum & add the neck for shits & giggles.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2013)

Saw this on TK's facebook page


----------



## mphsc (Sep 10, 2013)

Bass Side Drop Top glue action.... man I needed this good news today.


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking sweet so far though two of those pictures are dead.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 10, 2013)

^ they were of the top & neck blank, you can see them on other pics. Thanks though.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm the rosewood in the middle...


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to be the rosewood in the middle....


----------



## mphsc (Sep 11, 2013)

Better try to get in contact with TK now then for next year... 

I bought the top & neck & sent it to him. He was really pleased with the quality of both which was good to hear. I was worried that the neck might need a lot of dry time.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

TM4 Locking nuts:






Walnut control cover:


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 12, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Better try to get in contact with TK now then for next year...
> 
> I bought the top & neck & sent it to him. He was really pleased with the quality of both which was good to hear. I was worried that the neck might need a lot of dry time.



Unless it's giving up a source you'd rather not disclose, where did you purchase them?


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

Believe it or not Ebay.


----------



## Aghasura (Sep 12, 2013)

First time I heard about someone buying from ebay, I thought they got lucky. Now I realize ebay's a pretty good source for wood!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2013)

Hit or miss for the most part. I called the guys and the top supplier was really familiar with guitar building, moisture, etc. I might have gotten lucky, I bought the top directly and he removed the listing and the neck came from here: bellforestproducts's profile


----------



## mphsc (Sep 13, 2013)

so it's come to this: 





should I say anything else...


----------



## Durero (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Watty (Sep 13, 2013)

WHALE!


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 14, 2013)

mphsc said:


> should I say anything else...



Yes. Your name, your address, what times you're often in and out of the house, and when this beauty will be arriving.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 6, 2013)

progress...







mine is the one on the bottom. Another forum member has the top one.


----------



## Jlang (Nov 6, 2013)

I know its not yours but HOLY HELL that pme is stanky as .....

I love the shape this is taking, watching this thread for sure.


----------



## ras1988 (Nov 7, 2013)

Jlang said:


> I know its not yours but HOLY HELL that pme is stanky as .....
> 
> I love the shape this is taking, watching this thread for sure.



That's my board and thank you?

And woohoo man things are coming together now. Just a matter of time now.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 7, 2013)

That is yours man, looks great and I'm trying to refrain form too much excitement. That's the best pic of the Goncalo Alves I've seen and I think it's going to look great with the top wood and flame maple binding on the neck.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see your build completed. Recently I tried to put together plans for a future TK and I realized I had chosen the same exact wood combo you have. XD haha Good taste sir! I'll have to consider something else.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 7, 2013)

Use the same woods man, I don;t mind.  Or go Koa...


----------



## ras1988 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ribboz said:


> I can't wait to see your build completed. Recently I tried to put together plans for a future TK and I realized I had chosen the same exact wood combo you have. XD haha Good taste sir! I'll have to consider something else.



I think there is a confluence of similar specs and woods across Todd's customer base. I almost went for a solid figured redwood body based on how your build came out, decided on a back cap instead because I went for a hollowbody. Your build came out absolutely amazing last year.


----------



## Ribboz (Nov 8, 2013)

ras1988 said:


> I think there is a confluence of similar specs and woods across Todd's customer base. I almost went for a solid figured redwood body based on how your build came out, decided on a back cap instead because I went for a hollowbody. Your build came out absolutely amazing last year.


Why thank you.  Todd does amazing work and is so much fun working with him. If he treats everyone else as I experienced, then these instruments are truly built from a mutual passion of tone and beauty. 

I really hope you and mphsc will cherish your TK instruments as much as I. 

Edit: sorry was distracted in thought haha 
Yeah some of the confluences arise out of pure chance. We found the Myrtle mid through the designing process and none of us could say no.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 13, 2013)

Fretssssss


----------



## mphsc (Nov 15, 2013)

and some inlay time?











that's crushed Azurite.


----------



## mphsc (Nov 16, 2013)

with two more dots.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 17, 2013)

Their photography is awesome.
Awesome guitar btw.


----------



## ras1988 (Nov 19, 2013)

Looking good man, saw that it was fretted up as of last night. I am going to wait a bit on progress for mine, there might be something special going on. I really like the 2 extra dots on there as well the azurite really pops off of that milk chocolate board. It does add a lot of class to that ping-pong/nightswan style inlay


----------



## mphsc (Nov 20, 2013)

haha thanks. Something special huh?


----------



## mphsc (Dec 5, 2013)

coming along.


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 5, 2013)

Big fan of that inlay layout.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, Todd was very persistent about it turning out just right and I think we nailed it.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 10, 2013)

Todd installed some lock-nuts & a delrin nut .


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting. Watching this thread very closely indeed.


----------



## ECGuitars (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the look of those string locks! Haven't seen those before.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 13, 2013)

SMACK!






DAB!






IN the Middle?


----------



## Durero (Dec 14, 2013)

ECGuitars said:


> Love the look of those string locks! Haven't seen those before.



Joe I think they're these:

Technology for Musicians: Headless Nut


----------



## mphsc (Dec 15, 2013)

You are correct.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 20, 2013)

Straplocks cometh.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 4, 2014)

just saw this on FB


----------



## Ribboz (Jan 5, 2014)

Love it! That looks so freaking good.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks man.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 5, 2014)

should have it very soon I believe... I'm the Flamed Spanish Cedar & Rosewood neck.

I didn't want any more pics but I saw this on FB


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 5, 2014)

Did you get the "magnetically attached cavity cover(s)" option? Screws are not something I have ever thought as a problem, but eliminating them eliminates both the screws and the screwholes and turns 8 parts (guitar body, screws, control cover) into 2 parts (guitar body, control cover)! It doesn't revolutionize the world but its a smart idea that simplifies the guitars' design.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 7, 2014)

You got it. We also went with custom cases for these two similar builds.


----------



## Durero (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting that there's much more of a tummy cut on the lower one than the upper one. Customer preference?

Incredibly gorgeous work as always!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 7, 2014)

might be, the quilted one is another forum member and it's hollow so that might have to do with it. There is a reason for everything TK does.


----------



## Durero (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh yeah that makes perfect sense that it's a hollow body.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 7, 2014)

Durero said:


> Interesting that there's much more of a tummy cut on the lower one than the upper one. Customer preference?
> 
> Incredibly gorgeous work as always!


Also because the quilted maple on the back is probably only a half inch thick, so to show off more of it I guess he had to go without the stomach contour.


----------



## ras1988 (Mar 8, 2014)

Durero said:


> Interesting that there's much more of a tummy cut on the lower one than the upper one. Customer preference?
> 
> Incredibly gorgeous work as always!



MPHSC was correct. It is because it is hollowbody design and the back is only about .25" thick or so so we can't do a tummy cut. There is a little chamfer on the lower portion of the top though and that's about it.

Also man do I love that flame on your back. Here is to a great build year!


----------



## mphsc (Mar 8, 2014)

For sure man!


----------



## Ribboz (Mar 11, 2014)

I miss having Todd in my life. Enjoy this time friend. haha


----------



## got_tone (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool design btw.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Felix and yea, Todd has been over the top to work with. So much I'm thinking about a second build already...


----------



## Melo_Cyril (Mar 11, 2014)

mphsc said:


> Hit or miss for the most part. I called the guys and the top supplier was really familiar with guitar building, moisture, etc. I might have gotten lucky, I bought the top directly and he removed the listing and the neck came from here: bellforestproducts's profile



friend, just wondering how to order the bridges?


----------



## got_tone (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm exactly the same with most of my builds...


----------

